
Facebook’s Free Basics Is an African Dictator’s Dream - eplanit
http://foreignpolicy.com/2016/10/27/facebooks-plan-to-wire-africa-is-a-dictators-dream-come-true-free-basics-internet/
======
mrcactu5
could it be that Free Basics is itself a dictatorship? run by none other than
Mark Zuckerberg himself?

